# Diamond Luxury Collection



## RuralEngineer (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone booked something from the luxury collection?  How was the experience?

Stephen


----------



## fnewman (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, have booked twice so far in NYC, mainly because there is essentially no other T/S availability there.  The first time we stayed in a Marriott property just south of Central Park.  Nice, but a little short of "Luxury" IMHO.  I don't think that one is on the list any more.  The next booking was at Trump Towers at Columbus Circle.  Had to cancel (and lost all the points) due to a death in the family.  This year we have booked the same place again, in order to spend a few days in the city prior to a cruise.  I can't really judge the value relative to what you would have to otherwise pay for such an accomodation, because I am just no that familiar with NY prices (except to know they are very high in prime areas and times of the year).

As you probably know most, if not all, of these offerings are privately-owned rental units, either free-standing (as I saw in the Caribbean) or in major hotels.  BYW - the staff at Diamond that works with these locations is very friendly and helpful - seems to be a wholly different department than the regular reservation people.  Ask for Jena.


----------

